# Samsung Star



## raj_in (Jun 9, 2009)

Shud i go for the  Samsung Star or any other mobile

i am looking for touchscreen,good music playback & camera & value for money

any competition for it or any gliches with it 

from wht i gathered on the net i hav a few confusion

1.wht it lowest price (i saw sum1 wrote Rs.8590)
2.Calll quality & Battery @ phonearena

any lg cookie or samsung star users here..........


----------



## anarchist (Jun 9, 2009)

^ dont expect good flash in mobiles. as flash is power hungry, it will drain the battery within hour. most of the mobiles are without flash or with LED flash (which uses lower battery power and gives lower light for <1 mtr distance)


----------



## dips_view (Jun 9, 2009)

go gsmareana.com


----------



## raj_in (Jun 9, 2009)

anarchist said:


> ^ dont expect good flash in mobiles. as flash is power hungry, it will drain the battery within hour. most of the mobiles are without flash or with LED flash (which uses lower battery power and gives lower light for <1 mtr distance)



i looked it up at gsmarena no flash..........



dips_view said:


> go gsmareana.com



they dont hav a review out as yet but the preview was good

but they said the lg cookie was probably better  & i dont want LG


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2009)

take a look at www.phonearena.com they have reviewed this recently


----------



## beworld (Jun 9, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> take a look at www.phonearena.com they have reviewed this recently



as per www.phonearena.com Batter life is very poor.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 9, 2009)

beworld said:


> as per www.phonearena.com Batter life is very poor.



ya i saw but i dont see tht problem anywhere else
is the cookie better or the star


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2009)

I think cookie is better in basic call quality,interface and battery

samsung beats it at qwerty kayboard(onscreen) and camera


----------



## raj_in (Jun 9, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I think cookie is better in basic call quality,interface and battery
> 
> samsung beats it at qwerty kayboard(onscreen) and camera



lolzz i cud even tell it by reading the phonearena review.......

any hands on exp........


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2009)

^^yup me too ..but reviews r for that purpose only


----------



## raj_in (Jun 9, 2009)

wht r the other non touch screen options


----------



## rajhot (Jun 10, 2009)

raj_in said:


> wht r the other non touch screen options



Budget?


----------



## beworld (Jun 10, 2009)

15 k


----------



## rajhot (Jun 10, 2009)

W890 or C702


----------



## raj_in (Jun 10, 2009)

thank you all i am going for the star after see a video on youtube 
i dont knbw if it the smartest thing to do but i reallly like the phone........


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2009)

great.


----------



## k4ce (Jun 10, 2009)

congrats dude ... post ur review once u use the fone for a few days ... i wud love to read bout it


----------



## raj_in (Jun 11, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=z73-izvHkJ0&feature=related

here's the video which was the final vote
& i more ques can i plug in my comp speaker to it thru a 3.5 mm jack adapter


----------



## k4ce (Jun 11, 2009)

yes u can .... if u get an option after plugging in like "headphones or lineout" , choose line out .... even if it get detected as earphones , no big deal ... it'll still work


----------



## raj_in (Jun 11, 2009)

YOU SURE,,,,,,,,,

& i one thing i read in one of the other threads u bought this phone 

so i wan tot knw hows the battery & and the in call quality bcoz phonearena complained about those & most ppl said tht thats bullsh*t


----------



## k4ce (Jun 12, 2009)

dude , if ur fone has a 3.5mm jack , u can plug in ur speakers .... no issues there ... but the question is does star have a 3.5mm jack ? if yes , then u can


----------



## raj_in (Jun 12, 2009)

no it does not but i can buy the adpater.........
the adapter cot Rs. 450
& the phone Rs. 9500 but doesnot include a card so its will take another 200 to 500 for the microSD card

but i will try some bargaining 

I will probably get it buy tuesday........
Cant wait


----------



## raj_in (Jun 14, 2009)

hey guys jst 1 last ques how the samsung service centre 
1 frd told me tht they are bad but most told me tht they are the best(is it true)
& how's lg's centres compared to samsung

& where shd i buy it for Samsung Dealers or The Mobile Store or Some Local Dealers...


----------



## k4ce (Jun 14, 2009)

i once had to go to the samsung cervice centre in bangalore ... it was samsung plaza in btm layout , bangalore ... very nice service ... they replaced by fren's faulty keypad within 30mins ... but individual user experience will differ ... but i hope u'll never have to go there


----------



## raj_in (Jun 19, 2009)

i am so stupid................

jst when i was abt to buy this phone last night i stumbled upon this link
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5530_xpressmusic-2832.php
 & i am confused again


wht do u guys think 
is this nokia 1 a better phone


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2009)

its Q3 release..thats after july...do u wanna wait that much???? go ahead and get star


----------



## raj_in (Jun 19, 2009)

*ya if its better i dont mind *
bcoz i still hav to buy the 4gb or 8gb card thts will push up the cost along with the 3.5mm jack........

If it reasles at 13 to13.5k its ok if more then out of budget..........


----------



## k4ce (Jun 19, 2009)

see its doesnt have wifi and 3g so will be placed cheaper than the 5800 ... so arnd that 13k region hopefully ... but u might have to wait for quite a while ... btw , cookie is 9.5k and star is 10k in bangalore


----------



## raj_in (Jun 19, 2009)

This is wht i hav concluded so far..........wht do u think

the star will cost abt 10k to get a memory card & 3.5mm jack if i get it now 

& abt 9.3 to 9.5k if i get it in Q3 but the Nokia 5530(it has Wifi) will cost about 13.5k on reaslese and abt 11.5k after 2 months so still it gonna be 2k higher

2k higher for better display & music(slighly) & wifi(which i dont need) & games & applicaation

Star on the other hand better camera(nokia has bad camera's in xpressmusic phones) & cool features like widget & gesture lock(not really helpful but show off stuff) & better battery & price

But wht i want to knw which phone will be faster & which OS is better bcoz i dont knw abt these stuff.........


----------



## rajhot (Jun 19, 2009)

raj_in said:


> Star on the other hand better camera(nokia has bad camera's in xpressmusic phones) & cool features like widget & gesture lock(not really helpful but show off stuff) & better battery & price


Can't comment on camera until its(5530) released.
In Phone arena they told Star's battery life is pretty poor 
*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Samsung-Star-S5230-Review-review-r_2179-p_4.html




raj_in said:


> But wht i want to knw which phone will be faster & which OS is better bcoz i dont knw abt these stuff.........


First of all, Samsung star doesn't have any OS its a feature phone it runs on Samsung's Proprietary platform.So, if u need an OS go for Nokia 5530.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 19, 2009)

rajhot said:


> Can't comment on camera until its(5530) released.
> In Phone arena they told Star's battery life is pretty poor
> *www.phonearena.com/htmls/Samsung-Star-S5230-Review-review-r_2179-p_4.html



Thats a false comment by phonearena none of the user reviews i read complained abt the battery..........



rajhot said:


> First of all, Samsung star doesn't have any OS its a feature phone it runs on Samsung's Proprietary platform.So, if u need an OS go for Nokia 5530.



Abt the OS i mean wht does the OS actually do........
Like Samsung's Proprietary platform also runs the phone preety good 
Does it help in game & application installations.........


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2009)

generally non-os phones are much faster and graphical then Symbain or Windows...just that OS gives us option to install new softwares and customize to some extent.

I am very happy with SE system...its much cool then any other

and yes nokia mobile support ngage platform which have some great games


----------



## raj_in (Jun 19, 2009)

so ur SE is a non-OS phone right!!!!!!!


----------



## k4ce (Jun 19, 2009)

^ yeah se fones dont have an os ... but most fones wid their own os have compatibility wid java (J2ME java midp 1.0 , java midp 2.0) ... so those apps can run ... but since start does not have a standard resolution nor does it has a keypad , u will have problems finding , installing and playing 3rd party games or apps ... but wid more touch fones entering the market , things will change


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2009)

yup SE dont have an OS...it have a java interface just like samsung or even nokia S40 

U have to wait some time to get good touch java applications...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 20, 2009)

And samsung and LG phones are pathetic at implementing java, so dont expect the apps to run smoothly either. 

nd what do you mean SE phones dont have an OS?? Its an OSE which is a real time operating system and being adopted for SE phones by ENEA.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 20, 2009)

so whts the verdit which 1 is better


----------



## krates (Jun 20, 2009)

Samsung java apps works same as it works in nokia or SE................ 

I have used all.......


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry for joining late in the discussion but i really dont like to comment unless i have practical experience. I went to store today and spent a few minutes with this phone .

The touch sensitivity is not bad , but requires certain amount of pressure compared to 5800. 5800  almost dont need pressure when you use pointed things like fingernails or plactrum . But samsung works better when using thumb . 

I hated the 'haptics'  on samsung. It kinda rattles like haptics in chinese phone. I am not sure if it is customisable like in 5800 or it can be turned off. But motorola and 5800 have wayyyyy better feel regarding this . Ps. Even ultra touch acts the same.

Built quality is really good . Unlike 5800 it dont feel like a cheap phone at all. Though 5800 is more comfortable in single handed use. But i think one will get used to it pretty quickly.

Widgets sucks . Most are useless and clutter the homescreen with no real functionality. 

Screen seemed a little over bright and over saturated. Thats why it looked a little harsh. But then again it could just be a matter of changing setting .

Os speed seemed ok , not faster than 5800 and actually slower than newer se phones or s60 with fp1. Transitions are ok , could be smoother though . I liked certain nice aspects like automatically having fullscreen qwerty ketboard when rotating in landscape or changng pictures in gallary by tilting the phone. Interestingly i had trouble changing the pictures by swiping fingers . I am not sure if it was the touch screen not registering or the os not catching up . overall the os feeled like just what i'd expect from samsung. Dont expect a sophisticated and clean os like se or nokia's s60.

Music quality with inbox headset SUCKED . I dont know if it was the phone or earphone but it just sucked compared to k790i or xpressmusic+ep630. 

If you're planning to use it as music player do check a demo before buying . I am not very confident that it can match xpressmusic or even walkman regarding sound quality .


----------



## raj_in (Jun 22, 2009)

I am basing my desicion on 6 qualities 
1.Looks
2.Music
3.Camera
4.Display
5.Speed(Shd repond quickly)
6.Battery

For me Samsung's got  Looks(not by much tough),Camera & Battery
Nokia's got Music & Display definately 

Speed & the overall package i dnt knw???

wht do u guys think


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 22, 2009)

Actually there is no nokia that can compare with star at the moment. Unless you NEED touchscreen , star wont offer much. I'd rather choose c510 at that  price if you need functionality .


----------



## raj_in (Jun 22, 2009)

no i need a touchscreen


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 22, 2009)

Well , then samsung star is only viable option atm. Or you can wait for 5530 , but going for nokia's track record i am not sure when that will actually come to market .

Btw , i dont like touchscreen much . They are less durable , typing is PITA , offer less functionality for the given price and generally less convenient to use .
Pps. Before  you flame me , i have nokia 5800.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 23, 2009)

typing is PITA
didnt get this part

i knw if i go for the 5530 i hav to wait for 5 months but it might be worth the wait bcoz of the music quality
how's the 5800 response & speed


----------



## k4ce (Jun 23, 2009)

PITA -pain in the @$$

the 5800 is pretty decent ... played arnd wid it quite a few times ... 5530 wud be a scaled down model of the 5800 ... i guess both of them offer very gud music ... but i don see why anyone wud wait so long for a midrange handset ...


----------



## rajhot (Jun 23, 2009)

Techtree review of Star

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Samsung_Star_GT-S5233A_Affordable_Touch_Phone/551-103476-614-1.html


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 23, 2009)

Have a look at Samsung F480... 
This one is a decent one.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 24, 2009)

thanxcxx for the review link

and if i buy a samsung its gonna be this 1 or the nokia 5530


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 24, 2009)

I dont think 5530 will be under 12-13k at launch . And by the time it launches  , start would come even lower .


----------



## raj_in (Jun 26, 2009)

its final i am going for the STAR


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2009)

great man go ahead


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 26, 2009)

Go ahead and enjoy . 

Dont forget to post a detailed review . Everyone here is dying for a good reliable review.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 27, 2009)

y got the star 2dy 
will post the 1st review 2morrow & & then a detailed report in 5-6 days

First impressions pretty good but i hav to learn the touch techinques


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 27, 2009)

It doesnt have 3.5 mm jack . .


----------



## raj_in (Jun 28, 2009)

No it doesn't hav but u can buy an adpadter for Rs.30
But very hard to get.......like i didnt get it 2day aked me to come after 2-3days


----------



## raj_in (Jun 29, 2009)

does anyone knw where i can find softwares & application tht will run on the star,,,,,
like real media player i really need this1


----------



## rajhot (Jun 29, 2009)

You can install only java apps in star


----------



## raj_in (Jun 29, 2009)

java apps means only .jar files right???


----------



## rajhot (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah only jar files


----------



## dwheeler (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
Well the Samsung mobile phone company for the identification gives well name to there mobile phone by easy to purchase them.



*www.samsungunlocking.com


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2009)

I got my hands on star today(my friends) its very good yaar....good looks...build nicely...very fast...no stuck up...cam is ok ..smile shutter is there...he says normal usage gives him 2 days of life..

Just loved the speed and screen sensitivity

just the bad thing is it does not have divx support...hot swappable sd card..and it needs pc suit..it doesnt detect as usb device.....


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 1, 2009)

2 days  ? Not that star is bad but this is first time i am hearing two days .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2009)

he does not play around with star much...just calls....and he says it give enough juice stay alive for 2 whole days....sorry i dono how much he do the talking..

as he is a businessman...he does talk a lot


----------

